# Belgium Cities (Brussels.Antwerp.Liege)



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Below pictures of the Belgium cities I visited, Brussels, Antwerp and Liege. I try to show you the beautiful places but also the not touristical places.



Liege

The biggest urban area in Wallonie, the French speaking part of Belgium. Approx. 200.000 inhabitans (600.000 inhabitans including the suburbs).


1.



The City-Center.


2.



Near the Kathedral


3.



Social housing project in the suburb Bressoux.


4. 




5.




6. 



Every Sunday there is a huge market at the borders of the River the Maas.


7.



The new Central Train Station is designed by Calatrava.


8.




9.




10.




11.




12.



The Montagne de Bueren, maybe the longest stairs in Europe.


13.




14.







Brussels

The Capitol of Belgium and with the headquarters of the Navo and many EU institutions an international city. Belgium has many nice cities, but Brussels is my favorite.


15.



The Zuidtoren near the Train Station Midi is the highest skyscraper in Belgium (150 m.)


16.



Demolition near the train station.


17.



The market of Brussel is very beautiful. 


18.




19.



Social housing blocks…


20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.





Below some pictures of the Brussel highrise meeting in 2005. Then I had a other camera, that’s why the pictures are less sharp. Unfortunatly I couldn’t resize these pictures.


26.



The Bussinis district the Noordwijk.


27.




28.






Back to the beautiful side of town:

29.




30.




31.




32.





Antwerp

The second city of Belgium and one of the biggest ports of the world. But if you visit Antwerp you must see the old city center. During the highrise meeting we also visited some suburbs.


33.



Street near the Cit center, at the background you see the new court room. 


34.



The Silvertop housing project, the buildings are renovated.


35.




36.



The Grote Markt in the city-center.


37.




38.




39.




40.




41.



Abondend building near the Central Station. You shouldn’t expect it, but here are many diamond stores.


41 B.



Antwerp – South. The pics in the suburbs show you a lot of older flats. Of course this is not how this whole area looks like.


42.



The Kathedrel in the center is with 123 meter the highest building.


43.




44.







Various pictures


46. Blankenberge



Ugly flats behind the sea border in Blankenberge.




And below a few pictures of some Belgium landscapes, at the border with Netherland.


47.




48.




49.



The picture is taken in the Netherlands, the church is in Belgium.


49.




50.


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a good thing you're not just showing all the pretty sights, but instead presenting cities in all of their aspects. Belgian cities are fascinating in both their ugliness and beauty.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Amazing photos! Thank you! I enjoyed this tri-city compilation a lot! :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

ANTWERPEN :









Nice city, i've been there before, last summer we drove on the highway, like the John F Kennedy tunnel  i saw lots of highrises, never expected that from Antwerpen.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

16.



I stayed at the nice hotel right across the street from this demolished site while in the city. THis pic pretty much sums up my overall impression of Brussels; a surprising mix of beauty and downright seediness. Nice pics btw!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Your photos are great, Sky-Eye, but self taken photo threads are now put into the Urban Showcase.


----------



## AKBTampa (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing :cheers:
Nice to see a lesser known city - Liege
Hope to visit this country within the next year!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the replys.

@AKBTampa
If you go to Belgium enjoy the cities and the Belgium beer :cheers:
I think that Belgium have the most numbers of specials beers. In the area the ardennen there is beatiful nature. Brugge and gent are very beautiful cities (i never visited both cities, but on the belgium subforum you find many pics).


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pictures! Belgium is a great country, I especially love the Flamish towns. I feel like getting a good beer with a nice pot of mussels now!

As a dutch person I appreciate the chaotic nature of places in Belgium versus the overorganized Dutch cities. It reminds me of English cities. I was really surprised though by the shabby looks of the diamond area in Antwerpen as well. Luik has some really nice areas as well judging from the picture.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

ŠX•À‚Ý‚ªãY—í‚Å‚·�B
—·�s‚µ‚Äƒ`ƒ‡ƒRƒŒ�[ƒg‚ª�H‚×‚½‚¢‚Å‚·�B
Row of houses along a city street is clean.
I travel and want to eat chocolate.


----------



## AKBTampa (Aug 31, 2006)

No problem sky-eye

The beer is the main reason I want to visit (especially the abbeys) :cheers:
But the pictures in this thread alone, would make me want to explore the cities and towns more.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

These buildings are awesome!


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

We're not to fond of them actually. Someting like 90% of our coast looks like this. These buildings replaced some breathtaking belle epoque houses and there are hardly any dunes left in Belgium. If you look at pictures of a hunderd years ago of our coast and compare them to what's left today you would feel like crying.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ could you post some old pictures of belgian coastal cities?? or at least a link to a thread??

Thank you 

ohh sorry... great pics sky-eye keep them coming!!

:cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

EvanG said:


> We're not to fond of them actually. Someting like 90% of our coast looks like this. These buildings replaced some breathtaking belle epoque houses and there are hardly any dunes left in Belgium. If you look at pictures of a hunderd years ago of our coast and compare them to what's left today you would feel like crying.


Indeed. Belgium does not have a long coastline but what there is has been mostly turned into a very ugly sight. When viewed from the sea it looks as though a tidal wave of monstrous concrete has swept Belgium.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Ian said:


> ^^ could you post some old pictures of belgian coastal cities?? or at least a link to a thread??
> 
> Thank you


the same place around 1900


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

EvanG said:


> the same place around 1900


Its quite sad to look at those old photos and realise what has been lost, the sea front looks amazing back then.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

EvanG said:


> the same place around 1900


 Right, I see what you mean. A great shame these beauties were replaced with characterless apartments.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

hno: really sad... It's the same story everywhere.


----------

